# Good deal on .45acp



## Hank Chinaski (Jul 29, 2011)

came across a good deal on .45 for my fellow "big and slow" shooters.

1000 rds - 45 ACP 230 GR FMJ Brass Case Aguila Ammo $289


----------



## mama (Aug 11, 2011)

Haven't bought any 45 off the shelf since I started reloading.


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 27, 2011)

Heard of the stuff but never have shot any of it. Has anybody else tried it out?


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 27, 2011)

South American in origin, shoots ok, kinda dirty, plan on cleaning your gun a lot.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Aug 27, 2011)

Bigrod said:


> Heard of the stuff but never have shot any of it. Has anybody else tried it out?


 
Has some heat

The stuff I shot seemed pretty hot, but it is indeed dirty. It will make a stainless 1911 look like it has a matte black finish in spots.

Probably have 500 empty cases. I have not tried reloading them yet, but I really don't anticipate any issues other than the primers may push out a bit hard as they're sealed.

Take Care


----------

